# How to start pumping for 5 month old to start daycare?



## amgills (Jul 29, 2009)

My daughter will be starting daycare 2 days a week, for 8 hours at a time, and she is exclusively breastfed. She will be starting in about 2 months, and she will be 5 months old. I don't even know where to start with the pumping! 

I would really appreciate any input - how does one start? I have a good electric pump. Do I need to start pumping once a day as of now, and freezing it in bags? Should I send an emergency stash of formula with her to school "just in case" ? I would *really* like to BF her as long as I did with my first daughter. She is the only infant that will be attending so I can't really ask her care provider (my older daughter goes to school here and her provider offered to take the baby on as well). 

Any help/ suggestions would be extremely appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

Don't worry! Once you get the hang of it, it gets pretty easy. You don't need to pump once a day unless you want to. It would help you build up a freezer stash. If you pump at around the same time every day, your body will learn it needs to have milk ready at that time. I use a handsfree bustier so I can double pump and have my hands free. I would practice a little with that just to get the hang of getting set up and pumping. 
Does your daycare provider have a freezer? I give my nanny frozen milk to keep on hand in case she doesn't have enough milk one day. I've never had to use formula. The rule is that baby needs 1 to 1.25 ounces of milk for every hour you are apart. So that's 8-10 ounces per day. Bottles should not be more than 4 ounces and with a slow flow nipple. I would practice giving the baby a bottle ahead of time as it can take them some time to get the hang of it. You should talk to your day care provider about paced bottle feeding so the baby doesn't eat too fast. Babies need to do lots of sucking and they get more sucking in when they eat more slowly. You can look on the Kellymom website for more info on paced bottle feeding and pumping. They are a great resource. I was nervous about pumping but after about a week, I was doing just fine. My baby is almost one and still nursing just fine. Do you have any other questions?


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I think pumping to build up your freezer stash is a great idea. Some babies only drink a little at daycare and some drink just as much from a bottle as they do from the breast. I found that pumping from one side while dd nursed from the other was most effective. It may mean your body takes a few days to produce more like it does during a growth spurt but once it does that will be very useful.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

If you pump now, I'd suggest doing it once in the morning sometime when it's been a while since you fed her last. Don't worry if you don't get much you're only making how much she needs to drink each day currently, adding pumping is an increased demand. It will be much easier to get more when you're apart and skip a feeding.


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

amgills said:


> My daughter will be starting daycare 2 days a week, for 8 hours at a time, and she is exclusively breastfed. She will be starting in about 2 months, and she will be 5 months old. I don't even know where to start with the pumping!
> 
> I would really appreciate any input - how does one start? I have a good electric pump. Do I need to start pumping once a day as of now, and freezing it in bags? Should I send an emergency stash of formula with her to school "just in case" ? I would *really* like to BF her as long as I did with my first daughter. She is the only infant that will be attending so I can't really ask her care provider (my older daughter goes to school here and her provider offered to take the baby on as well).
> 
> Any help/ suggestions would be extremely appreciated. Thanks!


Start yesterday. =) You'll want the largest stash you can store. If you don't need it, great. Give it away. But you won't know until you get there. I find it helpful to double-pump to build my supply. i.e. pump 10 take a hot shower pump 10 and try to do it at the same time at every day. Your supply will build and the extra supply will build your stash and also help a bit when you return to work.


----------



## amgills (Jul 29, 2009)

Thank you so much for all of these suggestions, I really appreciate it! I am going to start building up a freezer stash and pumping at the same time every day. Wish me luck! And thanks again.


----------



## Viola P (Sep 14, 2013)

Just get enough for hte first day by pumping a couple bags here and there. Then when you go to work figure out a set schedule that's maintainable. For me I pump twice at 12pm and again at 4pm.


----------



## Viola P (Sep 14, 2013)

I just realized this thread is old!


----------

